# Who remembers bagders mum?



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Would love to see her back on here, loved her posts and pm, visitor messages she was a springer owner like myself and others on here, she has not had her account deleted. Does anyone keep it touch with her.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I remember her. Not seen her about for ages tho 

Theres a few members that have vanished


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Would love to see her back on here, loved her posts and pm, visitor messages she was a springer owner like myself and others on here, she has not had her account deleted. Does anyone keep it touch with her.


I'm still in contact with her I miss her on here too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

srhdufe said:


> I remember her. Not seen her about for ages tho
> 
> Theres a few members that have vanished


and some that should:thumbup:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I remember her. Not seen her about for ages tho
> 
> Theres a few members that have vanished


She left a long time ago, she needed a break and she wasnt sure if she would be back. Ye there does seem to be a lot go at once.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

borderer said:


> and some that should:thumbup:


Not meeeeeeeeeee you'd miss me too much  :lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

danielled said:


> I'm still in contact with her I miss her on here too.


Oh danielle are you? do tell her ive asked about her and tell her to make her way back.:thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah she left...... hopefully she might come back eventually.

I didn't talk to her very much but just because she spent a lot of time in the 'chat' threads whereas I don't 

It'd be nice to see her back again!

Also haven't seen 3 Red Dogs (moderator) for a very long time, has he left?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes I was wondering where she was as she used to post a lot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

srhdufe said:


> Not meeeeeeeeeee you'd miss me too much  :lol:


:001_wub::001_wub:................


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lady W has gone AWOL.... So has ULLAH


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Oh danielle are you? do tell her ive asked about her and tell her to make her way back.:thumbup:


I'll do my best to get her back on here. Will tell her you asked about her.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

srhdufe said:


> Lady W has gone AWOL.... So has ULLAH


I noticed wiccy has gone AWOL too.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Lady W has gone AWOL.... So has ULLAH


Yeah I miss ULLAH and her hamster rehabilitation threads! She was like the hammy whisperer!

I think Lady Wiccana had just had enough, i'm not sure tbh.

There's quite a few who have vanished, what happened to Merlins Mum? I hope she is okay


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I wondered about merlins mum too


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Yeah I miss ULLAH and her hamster rehabilitation threads! She was like the hammy whisperer!
> 
> I think Lady Wiccana had just had enough, i'm not sure tbh.
> 
> There's quite a few who have vanished, what happened to Merlins Mum? I hope she is okay


Merlinsmum was being made homeless. I still worry about her 

ULLAH was lovely wasnt she


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Merlin's mum had to move house and probably hasn't got internet access anymore...


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Merlinsmum was being made homeless. I still worry about her
> 
> ULLAH was lovely wasnt she


Yeah that's why I worry about her  I hope she's got a decent roof over her head. I've seen she's on FB but didn't know whether to add her or not cos I doubt she'd remember me  don't know if she's active on there though, she just comes up on that 'people you might know' thingy.

ULLAH came back not so long since didn't she but it doesn't seem to have lasted!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

sarybeagle said:


> I wondered about merlins mum too


I haven't heard form Merlinsmum for a few months - but her and the animals had safely relocated to her mums house last thing I heard.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Fleur said:


> I haven't heard form Merlinsmum for a few months - but her and the animals had safely relocated to her mums house last thing I heard.


Awww good. I am glad she got to keep them. Hope she's ok


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Awww good. I am glad she got to keep them. Hope she's ok


She was doing OK obviously a bit down that she found herself moving back to her mums at her age - but pleased to have a safe place for her and the animals.
The cat was loving it and the dog was much more relaxed away from the city.
I haven't heard form her since she got settled though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

Yep! I remember her! Think she is still a member! She had another name before badgers mum if I remember right!

Wonder if she still remembers me?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep! I remember her! Think she is still a member! She had another name before badgers mum if I remember right!
> 
> Wonder if she still remembers me?


Once seen never forgotten  :lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Can't blae them sometimes as this forum really dishes it out 

I miss Rachybobs and her stunning deerhounds :frown:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> Can't blae them sometimes as this forum really dishes it out
> 
> I miss Rachybobs and her stunning deerhounds :frown:


Badgers Mum has thick skin SH! I doubt anything anyone here said would worry her for long!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Badgers Mum has thick skin SH! I doubt anything anyone here said would worry her for long!


Ah yeah of RL can come into it too


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I liked all the mentioned people on this thread. I hope they are all ok wherever they are


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

danielled said:


> I noticed wiccy has gone AWOL too.


Ye wiccy was another one used to like her posts as well, we need them back!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> Ah yeah of RL can come into it too


Dunno who or what RL is


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Ye wiccy was another one used to like her posts as well, we need them back!


I loved wiccy's garfield posts miss those.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep! I remember her! Think she is still a member! She had another name before badgers mum if I remember right!
> 
> Wonder if she still remembers me?


Yes she did change her name, ime sure she will remember you, how could anyone forget you!!!:thumbup:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Can't blae them sometimes as this forum really dishes it out
> 
> I miss Rachybobs and her stunning deerhounds :frown:


Oh badgers mum could hold her own.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Dunno who or what RL is


And you said you're in with the times? 

RL-Real Life


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> And you said you're in with the times?
> 
> RL-Real Life


I'm a bit slow tonight SH:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I'm a bit slow tonight SH:thumbup::thumbup:


what! just tonight DT? :thumbup: :lol: :lol: lol


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Sallyanne was another great person  

I wonder how she's getting on


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> Sallyanne was another great person
> 
> I wonder how she's getting on


She ran off with Badgers mum! BUT!! but walls have ears and sure they aint missing much:scared::scared::scared:
There has been much topsying and turvyng on Petforums so there has!:scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> She ran off with Badgers mum! BUT!! but walls have ears and sure they aint missing much:scared::scared::scared:
> There has been much topsying and turvyng on Petforums so there has!:scared::scared::scared::scared:


I agree, :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> She ran off with Badgers mum! BUT!! but walls have ears and sure they aint missing much:scared::scared::scared:
> There has been much topsying and turvyng on Petforums so there has!:scared::scared::scared::scared:


Lol probably true, my spy has left me alone for a while so that's good 

It is a shame but I guess out with the old in with the new?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

ClaireLouise said:


> I agree, :lol: :lol: :lol:


no spots on us eh Clairelouise


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> no spots on us eh Clairelouise


Nope lol,

I miss Loe on here


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

People come and go, i quite like that about the place, keeps it fresh and interesting. Some i Miss, some i don't


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> People come and go, i quite like that about the place, keeps it fresh and interesting. Some i Miss, some i don't


Yep! they come and they go! some are glad to go! some go kicking and screaming! and others go with a little help!:thumbup::scared::scared::scared:
wonder who the star fairy is???:scared:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep! they come and they go! some are glad to go! some go kicking and screaming! and others go with a little help!:thumbup::scared::scared::scared:
> wonder who the star fairy is???:scared:


Bet its a lurker lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

ClaireLouise said:


> Bet its a lurker lol


Nah! it is a long standing member me finks! Could be DT:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Can't blae them sometimes as this forum really dishes it out
> 
> I miss Rachybobs and her stunning deerhounds :frown:


Yes I miss Rachybobs posts and her dogs and horses.....does anyone know why she left


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm still in touch with Badgersmum, will let her know she's missed


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

The one I really really miss I the one and only
Mrs Dusty:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I still miss Akai-chan (Red)

Oh wait.... i dont


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Nah! it is a long standing member me finks! Could be DT:scared::scared::scared:


Thats what I mean by lurker, somene who has left/been banned but cant stay away so lurk over posts lol


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> The one I really really miss I the one and only
> Mrs Dusty:thumbup::thumbup:


Dusty was funny, her bargin thread was top


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> I miss Rachybobs and her stunning deerhounds :frown:


wolfhounds what happened to her?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

ClaireLouise said:


> Thats what I mean by lurker, somene who has left/been banned but cant stay away so lurk over posts lol


What! like me you mean:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I still miss Akai-chan [/SIZE]


Awww hun, I know you were close but people move on try to get over the loss and grieve for her :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> What! like me you mean:scared::scared::scared:


No DT lol u post, i mean those the leave but come back and pretend to be someone else and one star all the threads started by people they dont like


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Awww hun, I know you were close but people move on try to get over the loss and grieve for her :lol: :lol: :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You know you can cry too... It helps to let it out


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You know you can cry too... It helps to let it out


Is this a group sob? can anyone join in? lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Is this a group sob? can anyone join in? lol


Course 

Mine are happy tears  :lol:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'm still in touch with Badgersmum, will let her know she's missed


bet she has already seen the thread


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Is this a group sob? can anyone join in? lol


Yes join in, I feel the love here tonight :crying:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

Not someone I miss


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

i miss barney liked his patter:thumbup:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

rona said:


> Not someone I miss


:lol: i was dying to say that but skirted round it being polite :lol:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Course
> 
> Mine are happy tears  :lol:


LOL, nowt like a good sob hahaha


RAINYBOW said:


> bet she has already seen the thread


LOL :thumbup: :thumbup:


thedogsmother said:


> Yes join in, I feel the love here tonight :crying:


Thank you lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> :lol: i was dying to say that but skirted round it being polite :lol:


I did notice, you a DT both


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

rona said:


> Not someone I miss


i dont miss her should of called her banning mum:thumbup:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

borderer said:


> i miss barney liked his patter:thumbup:


Barney says he is back from tomorrow lol


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> bet she has already seen the thread


I hope she has :thumbup: i always got on with her


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

rona said:


> Not someone I miss


Don't think you are alone!:scared:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

ClaireLouise said:


> Barney says he is back from tomorrow lol


Oh dear. forum look out!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

ClaireLouise said:


> Barney says he is back from tomorrow lol


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

borderer said:


> i dont miss her should of called her banning mum:thumbup:


i could think of a few more things


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

This thread is really making me laugh now 
Not sure I follow all the comments - but hey ho - I spend most of my time in fluffy cloud land 

I miss Rainy - she was really nice :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

rona said:


> I did notice, you a DT both


I weren't skirting around it Rona! I were extracting the urine!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

rona said:


> Oh dear. forum look out!!!!!


He says he is bringing some jokes lol

Loving all the honesty here tonight lol


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Fleur said:


> This thread is really making me laugh now
> Not sure I follow all the comments - but hey ho - I spend most of my time in fluffy cloud land
> 
> I miss Rainy - she was really nice :lol:


Nah she was a woose


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Rachybobs came back as well once, again it didn't seem to last!

I was wondering who the one star fairy was too! I reckon he/she should wave their wand and show themselves 

Speaking of missing in action, has Alaun reappeared yet?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

Anyone remember a member cally Ali or Ally or ALLey
Summat like that?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

People come and go all the time, there are people on here that posts I miss, because of the knowledge and advice ect - this members posts are not something I personally miss! Thats just me though - there is one memeber who I would love to hear from, she shared something very personal with me late 2008 early 2009, I would like to believe I supported her for a while after she told me (when I was still an active member myself) - I would love to know if she is ok. She hasnt posted for a very long time!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Anyone remember a member cally Ali or Ally or ALLey
> Summat like that?


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::thumbup::eek6:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

borderer said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::thumbup::eek6:


I remember the name but cant recall the :lol::lol::lol::lol::thumbup: whats this about, what did i miss


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I do miss Wiccy and Rottie (met her in the real world, she is lovely ) and Red (the old mod)

Wish Shaz would post like she used to aswell 

Actually now i am thinking about it there are quite a lot gone by the wayside, was it something i said :scared: 

All to be replaced by some excellent new members i might add  Think i am coming up to my 2nd Birthday on here


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> People come and go all the time, there are people on here that posts I miss, because of the knowledge and advice ect - this members posts are not something I personally miss! Thats just me though - there is one memeber who I would love to hear from, she shared something very personal with me late 2008 early 2009, I would like to believe I supported her for a while after she told me (when I was still an active member myself) - I would love to know if she is ok. She hasnt posted for a very long time!


I remember her.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> People come and go all the time, there are people on here that posts I miss, because of the knowledge and advice ect - this members posts are not something I personally miss! Thats just me though - there is one memeber who I would love to hear from, she shared something very personal with me late 2008 early 2009, I would like to believe I supported her for a while after she told me (when I was still an active member myself) - I would love to know if she is ok. She hasnt posted for a very long time!


Well who was the member DD?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Anyone remember a member cally Ali or Ally or ALLey
> Summat like that?


Yes, think it was Ally wasn't it! Had one or two run ins with that one in my early days!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

Verbatim said:


> I was wondering who the one star fairy was too! I reckon he/she should wave their wand and show themselves


In this case it was me 



DoubleTrouble said:


> Anyone remember a member cally Ali or Ally or ALLey
> Summat like that?


Do you want a wooden spoon tonight? 
:hand::hand::hand:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> I do miss Wiccy and Rottie (met her in the real world, she is lovely ) and Red (the old mod)
> 
> Wish Shaz would post like she used to aswell
> 
> ...


I have just passed mine by a couple of days


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Anyone remember a member cally Ali or Ally or ALLey
> Summat like that?


 I remember her to.. she found her way onto the other forum I use, then found herself off it again!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I have just passed mine by a couple of days


Appy Birfday Trouper :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

rona said:


> In this case it was me
> 
> Do you want a wooden spoon tonight?
> :hand::hand::hand:


Nah" still a lot of life in this one yet Rona:thumbup::thumbup:

Whatabout!! Some guy! his name really does escape me - he was Allys friend! a double barreled name!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well who was the member DD?


Small~Fluffy - she wasnt a massive poster like alot of us were back then, but I enjoyed talking to her, and reading her posts when she did post!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I remember her to.. she found her way onto the other forum I use, then found herself off it again!


Really! how odd! and some thought is were me that had an argumentive streak!!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Ive been on here over 3 years    how time flies


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Really! how odd! and some thought is were me that had an argumentive streak!!


 You do Dt! :scared:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

rona said:


> In this case it was me


And very shiny your fairy wings are too


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> You do Dt! :scared:


Are you looking for an arguement missy:scared::scared:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

there is one member i will allways miss sadly it will never happen


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Are you looking for an arguement missy:scared::scared:


Yes - seems my steak has made an apperance!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

borderer said:


> there is one member i will allways miss sadly it will never happen


Would I know what you are on about by any chance? 
A very old member who touched us all


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

borderer said:


> there is one member i will allways miss sadly it will never happen


Very true Bordie! But they remain in our memory.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

borderer said:


> there is one member i will allways miss sadly it will never happen


Always on our minds forever in our hearts Bordie xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Always on our minds forever in our hearts Bordie xx


looking forward to my next life:thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

borderer said:


> there is one member i will allways miss sadly it will never happen


I dont think she ever really left us


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

ELMO the BEAR! that was his name!
Anyone remember him?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> ELMO the BEAR! that was his name!
> Anyone remember him?


Yep he also found him self to the other forum I am on - and found him self the door that was locked behind him!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I dont think she ever really left us


agreed


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

borderer said:


> there is one member i will allways miss sadly it will never happen


She was the cream of the PF crop


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

borderer said:


> looking forward to my next life:thumbup:


She holds a specail place in many of our hearts Bordie!

Yourself, Noush, Billyboysmam, Devildogs, Rainybows myself! just to name a few
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> She holds a specail place in many of our hearts Bordie!
> 
> Yourself, Noush, Billyboysmam, Devildogs, Rainybows myself! just to name a few
> xxxxxxxxxxx


not sure there was any members who were about then who wouldnt agree


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> not sure there was any members who were about then who wouldnt agree


Mmmmmmm


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> She was the cream of the PF crop


agreed.......


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Yep he also found him self to the other forum I am on - and found him self the door that was locked behind him!


Oh right! and I take it there wa another in tow:scared::scared:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

badgers mum is fine, i speak to her all the time. dunno where i`d be without her at times tbh! have text her to let her know about this topic so maybe she`ll pop on and say hi


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Oh right! and I take it there wa another in tow:scared::scared:


Yes - she hasnt quite found the exit door yet


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Yes - she hasnt quite found the exit door yet


That one don't revolve so I hear! 
Still talking poo poo is she?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

More like doo-doo!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Am off to watch Shameless on demand, try not to lose any more members whilst i am gone


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Am off to watch Shameless on demand, try not to lose any more members whilst i am gone


I have em all wrapped up in cotton wool Rainy! them that I have not smothered that is by taking em to my bosom:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I have em all wrapped up in cotton wool Rainy! them that I have not smothered that is by taking em to my bosom:scared::scared::scared:


I'm sure bordie will be quite happy there  no need to worry about him disappearing too soon rainy


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> Yeah she left...... hopefully she might come back eventually.
> 
> I didn't talk to her very much but just because she spent a lot of time in the 'chat' threads whereas I don't
> 
> ...


think hes still a member but not a mod anymore


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> think hes still a member but not a mod anymore


I read somewwhere he had had enough he hasn't been on for ages.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

eol (loe) was a proper character with her old bully elthel:thumbup: she was so funny


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> think hes still a member but not a mod anymore


Yes I think he's still registered, just inactive on the forum 

Didn't he get banned at one point?

Gosh this is like a trip down memory lane lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I have em all wrapped up in cotton wool Rainy! them that I have not smothered that is by taking em to my bosom:scared::scared::scared:


:scared: My bordie better not be in your bosom :scared:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

Verbatim said:


> Yes I think he's still registered, just inactive on the forum
> 
> Didn't he get banned at one point?
> 
> Gosh this is like a trip down memory lane lol


He did I got along with him too.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> Yes I think he's still registered, just inactive on the forum
> 
> Didn't he get banned at one point?
> 
> Gosh this is like a trip down memory lane lol


I think he did yeah I cant remember 100% I wish he'd come back he was canny


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

red had had enough of the place unfortunately 

sue- merlins mum is fine 

''Hello nice to hear from you  I'm fine, stuck with mum's ancient computer that won't let me go on as many forums as i used to 

Cuba and Merlin are doing great, Merlin is in very fine fettle and is now King of the Cows: "I chases 'em, I eats their poo, and I has their stummicks fer me dinner." (He has discovered tripe). Cuba is Queen of the Neighbourhood and everyone in three streets' radius keep asking each other who owns the white cat that's always in their gardens!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I think he did yeah I cant remember 100% I wish he'd come back he was canny


Yeah he kept the place going didn't he! I dont reckon he would like it now though, it's a different forum these days!

Does anyone speak to Dundee? Someone who upset many a member but always had a good point!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

borderer said:


> and some that should:thumbup:


Ok Bordie why not just tell me to go:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

borderer said:


> there is one member i will allways miss sadly it will never happen


 One of the very best - she touched lots of hearts.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> eol (loe) was a proper character with her old bully elthel:thumbup: she was so funny


Loes was great, I mentioned her earlier in this thread... :thumbup:

Im sure she wouldnt mind me saying but last time I spoke to her she was pregnant, think she had a lil girl( not sure)


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> She ran off with Badgers mum! BUT!! but walls have ears and sure they aint missing much:scared::scared::scared:
> There has been much topsying and turvyng on Petforums so there has!:scared::scared::scared::scared:


Am sure they are reading , they always did 



rona said:


> Not someone I miss


:thumbup:



DoubleTrouble said:


> Anyone remember a member cally Ali or Ally or ALLey
> Summat like that?


:lol:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Loes was great, I mentioned her earlier in this thread... :thumbup:
> 
> Im sure she wouldnt mind me saying but last time I spoke to her she was pregnant, think she had a lil girl( not sure)


oh really:thumbup: is elthel still alive some of the things she came out with were hilarous


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I wonder how many more names will be added to this thread in 6 months time?

Hopefully not mine, im here for the duration, sorry everyone


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> oh really:thumbup: is elthel still alive some of the things she came out with were hilarous


when i spoke to her last(6 months ago) ethel was alive and as grumpy as ever lol
I loved stories of ethel, what a character


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I wonder how many more names will be added to this thread in 6 months time?
> 
> Hopefully not mine, im here for the duration, sorry everyone


I will be here, lol another 6 months is nothing compared to the time ive already served :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> when i spoke to her last(6 months ago) ethel was alive and as grumpy as ever lol
> I loved stories of ethel, what a character


How long ago was Loe on? I seem to remember an EBT called Ethel but can't remember Loe herself


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> when i spoke to her last(6 months ago) ethel was alive and as grumpy as ever lol
> I loved stories of ethel, what a character


wouldnt it be lovely if she popped back on to say hello:thumbup: this forum could do with some more eol's i think


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> I will be here, lol another 6 months is nothing compared to the time ive already served :thumbup:


So they wont be letting you out on good behaviour then


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

Verbatim said:


> So they wont be letting you out on good behaviour then


You get less for murder! so they say!:scared:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> So they wont be letting you out on good behaviour then


Nah it look unlikely think im stuck for the duration lol


archiebaby said:


> wouldnt it be lovely if she popped back on to say hello:thumbup: this forum could do with some more eol's i think


it would be fantastic, i would be over the moon


Verbatim said:


> How long ago was Loe on? I seem to remember an EBT called Ethel but can't remember Loe herself


her username was Eolabeo, she was really funny

Can anyone remember the thumb thread??? it made me wee my pants


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i miss Foxxy she was so funny..she popped back not so long ago but pm'd me to say she probs wouldnt be coming back again:frown:....and up to now she hasnt.

Nina dosent come on much anymore either so i miss her aswell.



DoubleTrouble said:


> Anyone remember a member cally Ali or Ally or ALLey
> Summat like that?


oh no i dont recall that one:lol:



Devil-Dogz said:


> Small~Fluffy - she wasnt a massive poster like alot of us were back then, but I enjoyed talking to her, and reading her posts when she did post!


i remember her i hope shes okay and comes back soon



borderer said:


> there is one member i will allways miss sadly it will never happen


same here



borderer said:


> looking forward to my next life:thumbup:


youre going to be a very busy man thats for sure!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> her username was Eolabeo, she was really funny
> 
> Can anyone remember the thumb thread??? it made me wee my pants


Ahh I think she left just as I joined 

However even I know about the thumb thread and it was before my time :lol: :lol: I wish someone would unearth it! I'd love to read it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

I miss JSR and Nonnie
Really miss Nonnie :crying:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

rona said:


> I miss JLS and Nonnie
> Really miss Nonnie :crying:


Where is Nonnie Rona! I understood she were just taking a break?


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

rona said:


> I miss JLS and Nonnie
> Really miss Nonnie :crying:


Where is nonnie rona


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

rona said:


> I miss JLS and Nonnie
> Really miss Nonnie :crying:


Do you mean JSR? JLS are a boy band :lol: :lol: :lol:

I do miss her as well, she does some wonderful rescue work bless her 

Didn't even know Nonnie had left  I hope she's coming back!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

Verbatim said:


> Do you mean JSR? JLS are a boy band :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I do miss her as well, she does some wonderful rescue work bless her
> 
> Didn't even know Nonnie had left  I hope she's coming back!


Yep! JSR is a great member!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

Verbatim said:


> Do you mean JSR? JLS are a boy band :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I do miss her as well, she does some wonderful rescue work bless her
> !


Yep brain isn't here at mo


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> I miss JLS and Nonnie
> Really miss Nonnie :crying:


Another 2 great members.

Sadly the forum is just like real life people come and go just like friends



> People come into your life for a reason, a season or a lifetime. When you figure out which one it is, you will know what to do for each person.
> 
> When someone is in your life for a REASON, it is usually to meet a need you have expressed. They have come to assist you through a difficulty, to provide you with guidance and support, to aid you physically, emotionally, or spiritually. They may seem like a godsend, and they are! They are there for the reason you need them to be. Then, without any wrongdoing on your part, or at an inconvenient time, this person will say or do something to bring the relationship to an end. Sometimes they die. Sometimes they walk away. Sometimes they act up and force you to take a stand. What we must realize is that our need has been met, our desire fulfilled, their work is done. The prayer you sent up has been answered. And now it is time to move on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

Also Changes (Mel) she was great! came back for a short time but never really got back into the swing!

Miss her!
xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Where is Nonnie Rona! I understood she were just taking a break?





mollymo said:


> Where is nonnie rona












Wish I did


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

rona said:


> I miss JSR and Nonnie
> Really miss Nonnie :crying:


same here :frown:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

Read somewhere nonnie was haveinga break or something.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

gosh theres loads of good members gone missing

CC and Clueless and Balooj are a few more:eek6:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> gosh theres loads of good members gone missing
> 
> CC and Clueless and Balooj are a few more:eek6:


Good news noush I'm going nowhere I have just decided.:thumbup:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

danielled said:


> Good news noush I'm going nowhere I have just decided.:thumbup:


Well i wouldnt have let you leave anyway Dan


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> Well i wouldnt have let you leave anyway Dan


I know would have had a hard time getting out the door lol.:lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> gosh theres loads of good members gone missing
> 
> CC and Clueless and Balooj are a few more:eek6:


Oh gosh yes Clueless was fabulous  didn't she have like 11 cresties or something 

Awww I really miss the old lot! Back int good old days where everyone had a laugh and you could fart without an argument starting, seems you can't any more


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

Verbatim said:


> Oh gosh yes Clueless was fabulous  didn't she have like 11 cresties or something
> 
> Awww I really miss the old lot! Back int good old days where everyone had a laugh and you could fart without an argument starting, seems you can't any more


Yep! say hello to 2011 - and things can only get worse:scared::scared:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> Oh gosh yes Clueless was fabulous  didn't she have like 11 cresties or something
> 
> Awww I really miss the old lot! Back int good old days where everyone had a laugh and you could fart without an argument starting, seems you can't any more


There are some fab members who have left now, there are also lots of fab new members.
It's a shame people go, but I understand it's just time to do something else for them. It would be great if new people kept joining and no-one left :thumbup:

I joined 2 1/2 years ago and I can remember some real humdinger arguments :scared:

Although we do seem to be a little more sensitive these days.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> Oh gosh yes Clueless was fabulous  didn't she have like 11 cresties or something
> 
> Awww I really miss the old lot! Back int good old days where everyone had a laugh and you could fart without an argument starting, seems you can't any more


pmsl Eee them were the days wernt they

and i bet DD knows how many Cresties lol...she always made me laff did Clueless and she was so knowledgable:thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> you could fart without an argument starting,


I thought i smelled something :scared: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> pmsl Eee them were the days wernt they
> 
> and i bet DD knows how many Cresties lol...she always made me laff did Clueless and she was so knowledgable:thumbup:


Sharper then a drawer of knives was our clueless! I miss the ole gal!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sharper then a drawer of knives was our clueless! I miss the ole gal!


haha so true


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Fleur said:


> There are some fab members who have left now, there are also lots of fab new members.
> It's a shame people go, but I understand it's just time to do something else for them. It would be great if new people kept joining and no-one left :thumbup:
> 
> I joined 2 1/2 years ago and I can remember some real humdinger arguments :scared:
> ...


Yeah there's always been arguments but not as many as there are now. We all used to have massive arguments then get over it, but now its just petty arguments all over the place every day


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

Verbatim said:


> Yeah there's always been arguments but not as many as there are now. We all used to have massive arguments then get over it, but now its just petty arguments all over the place every day


I think your memory is fading :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

rona said:


> I think your memory is fading :lol: :lol:


They were harmless arguements Rona! we never killed no one:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

rona said:


> I think your memory is fading :lol: :lol:


Oh, am I looking back on it with those Rose tinted specs again :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

Verbatim said:


> Yeah there's always been arguments but not as many as there are now. We all used to have massive arguments then get over it, but now its just petty arguments all over the place every day


and over the most stupid of things! like using OMG! or saying wee wee


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> They were harmless arguements Rona! we never killed no one:thumbup::thumbup:


How do you know that?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sharper then a drawer of knives was our clueless! I miss the ole gal!


I like that knob must say :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

And Rottie though she dont prolly miss me  LOL


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> And Rottie though she dont prolly miss me  LOL


aw i bet she does really xx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> aw i bet she does really xx


umm nope doubt it  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

rona said:


> How do you know that?


Coz Mr Plod never came knocking on my door:scared:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

rona said:


> How do you know that?


Besides! you used to keep me on the straight and narrow:scared:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> umm nope doubt it  :lol:


pmsl well i find that hard to believe:eek6:

i seriously do! lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Besides! you used to keep me on the straight and narrow:scared:


You forgot the word TRIED
Gave that up as an impossible task many moons ago :lol:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rona said:


> You forgot the word TRIED
> Gave that up as an impossible task many moons ago :lol:


hahaa you should have got a medal for your efforts Rona


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> pmsl well i find that hard to believe:eek6:
> 
> i seriously do! lol


Noush! stop leading the poor girl on! you know as well as I do there was a mass evaculation when word got round that WL was coming back!:scared::scared:


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

Its seems 40% (like) and 60% (dislike) this badgers mum person.

Should put up a poll! 

Would I have liked her?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Noush! stop leading the poor girl on! you know as well as I do there was a mass evaculation when word got round that WL was coming back!:scared::scared:


lmao it woz only the riff raff that scarpered:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

MrDarcy said:


> Its seems 40% (like) and 60% (dislike) this badgers mum person.
> 
> Should put up a poll!


:lol: I know which way I will vote


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

MrDarcy said:


> Its seems 40% (like) and 60% (dislike) this badgers mum person.
> 
> Should put up a poll!
> 
> Would I have liked her?


oh you'd have loved her:lol:


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> And Rottie though she dont prolly miss me  LOL


How could someone NOT like you WL?????  X


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> oh you'd have loved her:lol:


Was she a laugh? Good looking/fit?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

MrDarcy said:


> Its seems 40% (like) and 60% (dislike) this badgers mum person.
> 
> Should put up a poll!
> 
> *Would I have liked her?*


nah prolly not


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

MrDarcy said:


> Its seems 40% (like) and 60% (dislike) this badgers mum person.
> 
> Should put up a poll!
> 
> Would I have liked her?


Erm! As you appear to be passinate about wildlife I would say NO! I very much doubt it! unless I got you wrong of course!
DT


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

MrDarcy said:


> Was she a laugh? Good looking/fit?


aw well she was a laugh I actually loved the knob at one time  that changed as quick as her colours did :scared:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> oh you'd have loved her:lol:


You little fibber you


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> aw well she was a laugh I actually loved the knob at one time  that changed as quick as her colours did :scared:


Oh, do tell.....Sounds interesting....


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Noush! stop leading the poor girl on! you know as well as I do there was a mass evaculation when word got round that WL was coming back!:scared::scared:


:scared: :scared: hey !! :confused1:

up yours :thumbup:


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Erm! As you appear to be passinate about wildlife I would say NO! I very much doubt it! unless I got you wrong of course!
> DT


You have not got me wrong  Spot on, actually!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

MrDarcy said:


> Was she a laugh? Good looking/fit?


actually she could be a good laugh....the rest i really couldnt say cos i dont know:arf:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

MrDarcy said:


> Oh, do tell.....Sounds interesting....


:lol: well lets just say leopards spots are the same colour as shittt


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You little fibber you


:devil:

.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> hahaa you should have got a medal for your efforts Rona


Thought I was getting somewhere for a while, but these bloomin muppets come on and off she goes again :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> actually she could be a good laugh....the rest i really couldnt say cos i dont know:arf:


Well the one thing that spring to my mind is something that she aid to a very good friend of ours!


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> :lol: well lets just say leopards spots are the same colour as shittt


pmsl....:lol:

I am off to wash my purple rabbit...This thread has me all moist! :001_cool:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> :lol: well lets just say leopards spots are the same colour as shittt


:lol::lol::lol:



rona said:


> Thought I was getting somewhere for a while, but these bloomin muppets come on and off she goes again :lol: :lol:


pmsl yeah i noticed!....you should have tried an ecollar on her


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> pmsl yeah i noticed!....you should have tried an ecollar on her


Erm! excuse me! but who exactly are we talking about?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well the one thing that spring to my mind is something that she aid to a very good friend of ours!


i think i know the friend you mean but dont know what was said to her?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> i think i know the friend you mean but dont know what was said to her?


Neither do I! I just made it up a I went along! a bit like jackanory


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Erm! excuse me! but who exactly are we talking about?


ohh ermmm...........

DD LOL


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Neither do I! I just made it up a I went along! a bit like jackanory


OMG you numpty:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> ohh ermmm...........
> 
> DD LOL


Oh Right! you want to try a E Collar on DD:scared: is that what you are saying?


----------



## MrDarcy (Jan 4, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Oh Right! you want to try a E Collar on DD:scared: is that what you are saying?


Mmmmmm kinky.......buuuuzzzzzz buuuuzzzzzz


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

Guys!
After reading the horrific thread re the stolen dog called red! I have been really upset, This thread has quite cheered me up and taken my mind of it! just for a little!
So I am off to bed now.! Shall probably dream what I can do to those evil scumbags if I could catch them.

Thanks and Goodnight

and RIP RED you poor innocent baby


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Oh Right! you want to try a E Collar on DD:scared: is that what you are saying?


as if!

i just got a D mixed up with a T!:001_tt2:............and thats my story an im sticking to it!:lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


haeveymolly said:



Would love to see her back on here, loved her posts and pm, visitor messages she was a springer owner like myself and others on here, she has not had her account deleted. Does anyone keep it touch with her.

Click to expand...

I think badgers mum is a great lady,very funny and i miss her on here.Hope she does show herself again very soon.
As for mrsdusty i thought she was back under a new name.
And nonnie how can she not be around when she's a super moderator?
Loe was very funny until her last posts.
Rottie i miss as she was another very nice person.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> I think badgers mum is a great lady,very funny and i miss her on here.Hope she does show herself again very soon.
> As for mrsdusty i thought she was back under a new name.
> ...


I still talk to badgers mum.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Has anyone heard from Turkey Lad, he seems to have disappeared


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Has anyone heard from Turkey Lad, he seems to have disappeared


Nope! not heard for ages! since he won the charity auction if I recall right! But that said he does tend to come and go!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> I think badgers mum is a great lady,very funny and i miss her on here.Hope she does show herself again very soon.
> As for mrsdusty i thought she was back under a new name.
> ...


That is me!! Mrs Dusty that is....


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I thought Nonnie was just having a break, i miss her too and JSR


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> I thought Nonnie was just having a break, i miss her too and JSR


So did I and so do I:thumbup:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> gosh theres loads of good members gone missing
> 
> CC and Clueless and Balooj are a few more:eek6:


Mum is fine - although will never be apart of this forum again. She sticks to her guns, I just cant! 
Clueless is also fine, and doing well


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> That is me!! Mrs Dusty that is....


Well no one said it were a big secret! and not summat you have been hiding!
Still not harm in me saying I miss Mrs D though is there! as the two charaters are different AND! If I remember right the reason Mrs Dusty old DT left followed a difference of opinion they had with Pugdsley Adams ! correct me ifI am wrong!


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

I might be a bit out of line here, but it kind of makes you think about how people handle things in the real world if they can't handle it on here and feel the need to 'leave' or 'take a break' lol. I've personally always found it a bit strange how some people take stuff on here right to heart and so personally. Maybe alot of the people who don't post anymore have just forgot about it/ bored of it/ too busy? That happens with me sometimes, i'll post alot for a few weeks then not really be on for a while or else read and run lol x


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> I might be a bit out of line here, but it kind of makes you think about how people handle things in the real world if they can't handle it on here and feel the need to 'leave' or 'take a break' lol. I've personally always found it a bit strange how some people take stuff on here right to heart and so personally. Maybe alot of the people who don't post anymore have just forgot about it/ bored of it/ too busy? That happens with me sometimes, i'll post alot for a few weeks then not really be on for a while or else read and run lol x


I have taken breaks/and left here a number of times some my own choice some because I was kicked off. I take things to heart when animals are being explioted, bred for the wrong reasons ect and wont keep my mouth shut. If someone was to slag me off I couldnt care less, it wouldnt make me leave. But at times there has only been so much I can watch down in the breeding section before it gets to me. I would be and have been just the same in the real world I can not handle to hear and see people breeding in an irresponsible way.

I am on this forum to try and learn and help others when and if I can - I am not here to make friends, and if at times I feel I am not learning, or helping - just watching more and more uneducated members breeding and not taking advice I feel I dont need to be here at that time. Much better things I could be doing - my time off here helped me realise that !! Most of the decent members I am fimilar with that no longer use this forum, felt the same regarding breeding.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> I might be a bit out of line here, but it kind of makes you think about how people handle things in the real world if they can't handle it on here and feel the need to 'leave' or 'take a break' lol. I've personally always found it a bit strange how some people take stuff on here right to heart and so personally. Maybe alot of the people who don't post anymore have just forgot about it/ bored of it/ too busy? That happens with me sometimes, i'll post alot for a few weeks then not really be on for a while or else read and run lol x


I totally agree with you. Does make you wonder how they deal with everyday life if they can't handle text on a screen....You can't quit work or home or life if you come across people you disagree with, and when they make the dramatical 'I'm leaving!' Only to come back a few weeks later with 'I'm back' :lol:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well no one said it were a big secret! and not summat you have been hiding!
> Still not harm in me saying I miss Mrs D though is there! as the two charaters are different AND! If I remember right the reason Mrs Dusty old DT left followed a difference of opinion they had with Pugdsley Adams ! correct me ifI am wrong!


*Certain members were banned, they did not leave...but it seems on here if ya face fits then you can still come back even after being banned when others who have done nothing that bad to warrant a ban are not allowed back....NO This is NOT aimed at you DT.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

some members dont post much they only come on when arguments start:thumbup:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

borderer said:


> some members dont post much they only come on when arguments start:thumbup:


*I know you do but not everything's about you.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> *I know you do but not everything's about you.*


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::eek6:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


gorgeous said:



That is me!! Mrs Dusty that is....

Click to expand...

Yes i knew you were mrsdusty..



DoubleTrouble said:



Well no one said it were a big secret! and not summat you have been hiding!
Still not harm in me saying I miss Mrs D though is there! as the two charaters are different AND! If I remember right the reason Mrs Dusty old DT left followed a difference of opinion they had with Pugdsley Adams ! correct me ifI am wrong!

Click to expand...

i didn't say it was a secret but you said in a previous post that you missed mrsdusty,but you knew she was still here.*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> Yes i knew you were mrsdusty..
> 
> i didn't say it was a secret but you said in a previous post that you missed mrsdusty,but you knew she was still here.*


Someone else also said they missed Rainy but i have always been very clear about who i am on here, i think it was a joke Jan


----------

